# Cow with a pinched nerve



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a cow that the vet thinks has a pinched nerve or slipped disc or something along those lines. She is having a lot of trouble and pain in her hind legs when she tries to walk.

The Vet prescribed confinement and anti-inflammatory for 6 days. The 6 days is long gone and I still have her confined - I'll be talking to the vet again and probably get another round. I have been waiting her out hoping she'll recover on her own and I do see very minor improvement.

The vet thinks this most likely happened during breeding.

So my questions are:
1) Has anyone else experienced this issue? 
2) What was the treatment and result?


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

I have had about 5 or 6 over the years with that problem when I had Angus cows...only one got better no matter what I did


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

we've had a few over the years, they either got better in a week or never came around. sorry to hear about it but if she's walking at all maybe the best thing is hamburger.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Leave her in a pasture, keep her ABSOLUTELY off concrete, because if she slips and goes down hard it's probably all over. Well, no probably about it. If she hits the ground hard you'll end up shooting her. Keep her out of the barn for at least several weeks.

Any cow that can get to her feet deserves a chance. 

Good luck with her, they are hard to deal with.

Jennifer


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

I had one like that go down. I fed and watered her for about 10 days, the day I took the rifle out to put her out of misery , she got up and walked away when she saw me coming..... That's a rarity tho. Usually don't ever get up if they go down. If she's still walking, you might wait and watch for improvement.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

How old is this cow, what breed, and what is her real value beyond meat price?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

As long as she is vertical then there is hope. If she is just a common brood cow and has not had a medication that requires a withdrawal period she could be slaughtered. She will have to walk off the trailer in order to qualify at the processing plant. How far are you from Brown packing in Gaffney SC ?


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

The cow is still on her feet confined so a smallish (corral) area with access to hay and water.

The cow is a PB Black Angus around 6 or 7 years old. She has had 1 round of anti-inflammatory around 2 weeks ago. She is maintaining condition presently - she lays down and get's up - I can tell it's not painless when she does.

I'm about 1 hour 10 minutes from Brown Packing in Gaffney although several years ago G And W, gw Packing Rd, Hickory Grove, SC 29717 was also recommended; it's about 40 minutes drive from my place.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Do you know what the anti-inflammatory was, and has the vet been back to see her? Is she pregnant now or was this caused by delivering a calf?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

If you are going to keep her I would strongly advise keeping her off concrete or any other slippery surface until she is totally healed. (I don't know if you get Ice there)


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

G. Seddon - I don't recall the anti-inflammatory she was on, I am planning on calling the vet today. She may be pregnant now but it would only be a month or 2 into it. The vet thinks this was caused by re-breeding.

tinknal - thanks for the advice - easy to do at my farm - there is no concrete anywhere on the farm. The corral is a bit mucked up in a spot that she does have to cross from the recent rains and her presence but not much I can do about that and keep her confined. Vet recommended confinement so she does not have to walk much for feed and water.


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

So - I called my vet just a few minutes ago - he was very rushed as he was next to a down cow when he answered so I kept it super short.

Basically he said that her not improving was "not good" and that if she's not better in a week then I should load her up and take her to Brown's packing - just like Agmantoo said.

Vet said he would try to stop by in the next couple of days and take a look at her, he lives just around the corner from me.

Because of his situation being rushed I did not want to take up much of his time so I'll try to get in touch with him tomorrow for a longer conversation.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I would schedule shipping. The reason is that she is subject to have a repeat occurrence even if she recovers now. Brown will give you a good price for her based on hanging weight. Remember, she will have to walk into the processing area unassisted. Brown is very strict on complying with this requirement.


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

agmantoo - does Brown process for you and return your meat or am I just selling my cow based upon hanging weight?

Thanks for the info BTW!


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Brown will pay hanging weight. They are reputable folks IMO. I know all the dairy folks as well as some purebred producers that do not want their stock to go through the sale barn send animals to Brown. I understand that if the animal is not ambulatory all the way into the facility it will be your loss and not returned to you.


----------

